# cos of her my skunk might die



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

ok i cant put a name in for rfuk law reasons but as many of you know i gave my skunk ichi to someone i knew that was suposedly great with exotic animals and i had bought ichi through her 
well i found out she was being neglected and went and took her back myself 
after that as i couldnt keep her here my friend michelle took her

ichi didnt seem right this morning so michelle took her straight to the vet just to be safe and turns out its her kidneys
now kidney failure in skunks is caused by an inapropriate diet and while with the person i had given her too and most of you know she hasnt had the proper diet for a llong pieriod of time and hadnt had access to water much

now we are waiting on the final results to find out how severe it is and if there is any futer for ichi 

this woman has neglected her animals to a point where a lot have already died and i just hope ichi isnt going to be another 

please be aware you all know this person on here please be aware so as not to deal with anymore heartache like i have


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

please give your prayers and wishes to ichi


----------



## fubarmovies (Jun 11, 2009)

hope skunky is ok for you


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

hannah have replied on facebook.....all our hugs are heading to ichi...and to both you and michelle:flrt:


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

thanks all and my heart goes out to michelle rory gary and nicky who all worked sooo hard to rescue all the animals and ichi had a special place with them all


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Fingers and toes crossed for your little girl


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

I so hope she's going to be okay. She's Lavender's Mum and it's so sad that she's had such a poor time. Sending hugs your way!


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Ichi.

I know thy're not a popular agency in our circles, but is it worth involving the RSPCA?

Or perhaps threatening to if conditions aren't seen to improve for the other animals in her care (and perhaps at the very least they can cover your vet bills)


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

LFG said:


> Sorry to hear about Ichi.
> 
> I know thy're not a popular agency in our circles, but is it worth involving the RSPCA?
> 
> Or perhaps threatening to if conditions aren't seen to improve for the other animals in her care (and perhaps at the very least they can cover your vet bills)


well luckly all the animals are now out of her care


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

ok we just heard from the vet 
she will be ok it is a bad case of kidney stones and is due to her not having enogh water when she was in the care of the woman 
she is going to have some medication but might need an operation too 
but all in all she should be ok 
but om how hard is it to even put a bowl of water in there it dosent cost anythng and just shows how bad it was she was living in:bash:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

So glad!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

Glad Ichi is going to be ok :2thumb:


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

ichis-mom said:


> well luckly all the animals are now out of her care


That's good to hear, and glad to hear yours is going to be ok


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Hannah I'm so sorry to hear this, she is in good hands now :2thumb:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Glad she is ok, girlie! Realise who you are on about.....think most here do.
Hope the future is good.......:2thumb:

Dave.


----------

